# Arctic monkeys



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys like the arctic monkeys?

I am somewhat addicted to their new album. Since I saw them in may 06, I just love em!

Bought tickets to see them in cardiff, 2 days before I seem them at glastonbury


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Funny name.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

A lot of British bands have weird names like The beetles or the monkeys. Also the Japanese have a band called Praying Mantis :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

What do they do while they're singing? Kung-fu moves?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol i have no clue :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Those Japanese guys are crazy.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Your telling me :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

My 70 year old mother got one of those kareoke machines. :lol: :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

oh goodness :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Even worse, she had surgery to her vocal chords a few years ago. It drives my grandfather crazy. He'll probably sabotage the thing.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh did she smoke?


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

A lot. Unbelievably my grandfather still does.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

That explains the vocal cord surgery


----------



## wuwu (Jun 5, 2007)

i like them, but i haven't heard their new stuff. is it better than their last cd?


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

It sure it John! Favourite Worst Nightmare, just mininova.org it


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 5, 2007)

see i prefer their old stuff... some of the new album is nice... but i wasnt overly impressed i must say

the frattelli's are so so much better imho

and guys our music is so much better than yours if your little indie kids


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, like thier stuff too do I


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

The who?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

> The who?


 Some British band


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

Dan, I thought the same at first, but I listened to the album another 40 times or so, and thought it was pretty close competition


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 6, 2007)

i must admit i did have to do the same with the 1st album...i only liked their main songs at first, borrowed the album and fell in love with it  got married and well you know the rest

and all you americans go do some hardcore british downloads

muse, arctic monkeys, frattellis that will do for now


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

No forgetting Klaxons, Enter shikari and Babyhead ^_^


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Alexisonfire?


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

....Dashes off to limewire...


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice. From the songs I donwloaded they don't sound dissilimar to Aiden...


----------

